# SHE FLOATS !!!!!!



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

More pictures to come and I haven't updated the website yet but here is a teaser for you.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

Will it start? Nice rig..


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Beautiful boat Scott. Congratulations on getting it in the water.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Teaser indeed.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We were marking the water line today with a full load of fuel etc. The engine guys need to come back out and grace it before she can be turned over and run. Sea trials in less than ten days!!! Teak cockpit floor goes in by Wed. Just keep that nasty oil away from her and we'll be good.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

She's a beaut!


----------



## fstewart06 (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow! She looks awesome.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

Incredible. Beautiful boat. I want one. Has the same body lines as the Buddy Davis i run. This boat rides smooth, im sure yours will handle just as good. I have always wanted a CC like yours with that Davis Flair.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is one of the sleekest and coolest center consoles I have ever seen. Big congrats on the splash!


----------

